# Blackmachine 8



## metalfiend666 (Oct 7, 2005)

Had a look at Blackmachine's website http://www.blackmachine.co.uk and they've done a lot of backdated news updates and added an 8 string to their range. They're also working on fitting Floyd Rose bridges.


----------



## Chris (Oct 7, 2005)

Now THAT is how you finish a black guitar.


----------



## KillMAH (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice. I just can't stand that Parker-style headstock. It just feels like holding a toothpick. Otherwise, those are some nice guitars.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 7, 2005)

that 8 looks fucking righteous


----------



## Shawn (Oct 7, 2005)

That is nice. The headstock is not too bad. It's kind of cool. Sharp looking guitar.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 7, 2005)

That guitar makes me feel funny. Like the way you used to feel when you climbed the rope in gym class. 

I like it.


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 7, 2005)

Damn, give it a 4x4 headstock (or 4x3 on a 7-string) and I'd be all over it.


----------



## Chris (Oct 7, 2005)

The seven is sex as well.






Needs actives though.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 7, 2005)

Chris said:


> The seven is sex as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, but that pickup config chaps my ass. I see they let you change that though.


----------



## XIEmperorIX (Oct 7, 2005)

I think the headstock makes the guitar that much more metal!  
So many 8's so little money


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 7, 2005)

I've liked Blackmachines for quite a while, and I'm now quiet seriously considering selling off 3 or 4 of my current guitars and buying one of their 7's.

I'm definitely selling my RG7620 and RG550 anyway. The RG7620 is going to the other guitarist in my band if he ever coughs up the dough (he's been promising me he'll have it off me for most of this year!). The RG550 might have a buyer too, but it's only a might. My Schecter A-7 will be going too. Nice guitar that cuts through the mix, but it weighs twice as much as my RG's.

That lot should net me about £1000, and from the prices I've seen I'm gonna need about £2000 for a Blackmachine. May have to part with my RG7621 and my blue Roswell Rhodes too. But then I said I was gonna sell the blue one 18 months ago, but ended up buying the black one as well.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 7, 2005)

I like how thin those are, the headstock is so-so but I just love how thin they are haha.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 7, 2005)

Yeah, they're stupidly thin. The only thing that worries me about getting one is the neck profiles look uber-thin too. But I'd obviously go and try a few out before I ordered one, and I only live about 25 miles from where they're made.

One of the guys in Sikth plays them, and he's ALL over the fretboard. I'm not a Sikth fan, but I've seen them as support to bands I want to see a few times and I've always been impress by the standards of their musicianship. They're technical to the extreme. They never stay in one area, always runing allover the board. I wonder if they fancy trying 7 strings?


----------



## Shannon (Oct 7, 2005)

Dude, if only I had the $$$. I found those guitars about a year ago & have been in love ever since.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 7, 2005)

Me too. As I'm having a final spend on a new fx and a rack before I start seriously saving for a house deposite, I'm thinking now might be my only chance in the next 10 or 15 years to have one. Hence the thoughts of having a clear out of some guitars to finance getting one.

They've been reviewed in a couple of the big magazines over here, and all the reviews say they're the most amazing sounding guitars the reviewers have ever played.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Oct 7, 2005)

That's the first 8 I've ever seen that doesn't look like a guitar with down's syndrome.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 10, 2005)

I love those Blackmachine guitars, and I'd seriously consider buying one. Seriously. Oh, and I just love that headstock!


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Oct 10, 2005)

I love em too. They have to go on the backburner until after I get my UV though!


----------



## Jerich (Oct 10, 2005)

Blackmachines rule:  I love the headstocks they are 1,000,000 better ((looking)) then most other brands. They are original atleast. I also Love them because they come Stock with Lundgren M-Model pickups in thier VII's. They are Just as Good as Actives and have no Battery.  
I am a Fan Of Sikth they freak-n-kick. Seriously technical wizardry.


----------



## Papa Shank (Oct 10, 2005)

Jerich said:


> Blackmachines rule:  I love the headstocks they are 1,000,000 better ((looking)) then most other brands. They are original atleast.


parker anyone?


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 10, 2005)

The headstocks are Parker-ish, but Parker's are very hard edged and precise. Blackmachine headstocks have more of an organic curve to them.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 10, 2005)

metalfiend666 said:


> The headstocks are Parker-ish, but Parker's are very hard edged and precise. Blackmachine headstocks have more of an organic curve to them.



I think they look more like a weapon!


----------



## Drew (Oct 10, 2005)

That's the first 8 I've seen that looks better than it's 7-string counterpart. I'm curious, but even for their (comparatively) reasonable price, I'd be hesitant to drop that kind of cash on a 30" scale instrument without at least trying one first. 

-D


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Oct 12, 2005)

those guitars are hot....they headstocks look better then parkers imo... the neck looks really thin too..awesome 

a considering im a huge necrophagist / technical death metal fan... 

do any of you think id like sikth?


----------



## Papa Shank (Oct 13, 2005)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> those guitars are hot....they headstocks look better then parkers imo... the neck looks really thin too..awesome
> 
> a considering im a huge necrophagist / technical death metal fan...
> 
> do any of you think id like sikth?


sup mx brotha  
anyway, sikth is kind of an easy to get into kind of metal I think. It's too early in the morning for me to actually give you any real info though, bed for me soon...


----------



## 7slinger (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm afraid...8 is the new nemesis


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Oct 13, 2005)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> those guitars are hot....they headstocks look better then parkers imo... the neck looks really thin too..awesome
> 
> a considering im a huge necrophagist / technical death metal fan...
> 
> do any of you think id like sikth?




I gave it a listen after reading this thread. Me any you have the same musical tastes  I didn't really care for it. The music was great but I just don't like clean vocals anymore (unless they're coming out of a hot chick).


----------



## Nik (Oct 13, 2005)

I was looking at the pics on their site, and came across this one pic (I've attached it to this post).

What kind of humbuckers are those??? I'm guessing they're custom made by Blackmachine... They look nice  

Dimarzio 8s


----------



## Papa Shank (Oct 14, 2005)

look like lundgrens


----------



## dpm (Oct 14, 2005)

they're Lundgrens


----------



## Jerich (Oct 14, 2005)

NIK: in my previous post i listed they were Lundgrens. Lundgrens are serious output pickups equal to if not better ((for me))) then Actives...they require no batteries and you can do multiple wireing settings for each pickup because you can get em' made with more leads.but i must tell you they wiegh the same as three Dimarzios they are made of serious magnet materials. Sikth are killer the most odd ball time signatures around they are tight !!! But in a world where guitar players seek out new and indefferent tones they can be found with Lundgrens..The M-Models rule:

www.myspace.com/sikth


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 14, 2005)

Oh yeah, Sikth are WAY out there. On the occasions I've seen them they've always been tighter than tight, and even the bass player was all over the neck. I've never seen a band like them. I'm not really a fan of their music, but it's a truly amazing experience to watch them play. Technicality on a whole new level.


----------



## Jerich (Oct 14, 2005)

Just saying what you said will get peoples interest in looking into them..That Alone is Killer thanks for the honesty.  


www.myspace.com/sikth


----------



## ilovegeetars (Oct 14, 2005)

Chris said:


> The seven is sex as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I wish I could have that geetar between my legs


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 14, 2005)

Jerich said:


> Just saying what you said will get peoples interest in looking into them..That Alone is Killer thanks for the honesty.


I may not like their music, but I have enormous respect for them as musicians. You have to respect talent like that. Actually, the last time I saw them play they did some songs from the new reccord which were more to my taste. I'll probably give it a try. I may yet become a fan!


----------



## Naren (Oct 14, 2005)

Wow, that 8-string looks awesome. Like many people have said, that's the first 8-string I've ever seen that doesn't look completely screwed up (someone said "down syndrome", which I think is an interesting comparison for most 8's).


----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 20, 2005)

I sent an email to Doug last night to see how much one of those 8 strings would set me back, and he replied damn quick, it would cost £1900. *Bam* fork in the eye. That is a lotta lotta moneys.


----------



## Chris (Oct 20, 2005)

*drools*


----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 20, 2005)

Stop tempting me!

Christ, I want one...


----------



## Shawn (Oct 20, 2005)

Chris said:


> *drools*


+1. I kinda like that headstock. It's sharp looking.  Nice!


----------



## Chris (Oct 20, 2005)

Pricing on the 7:



> Hi,
> 
> B7 is 1700GBP, all ebony, choose your pickups and hardware colour.
> 
> ...


----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 20, 2005)

Man, I think those Blackmachines are really bordering on overpriced. That said, they're probably one of the only guitars I could justify springing that much money for, if I had it.


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 20, 2005)

Chris said:


> Pricing on the 7:



Yeowch. So much for that idea. My wife wants to kill me for the Jackson as it is...and I've had it for three years.


----------



## iumentum (Oct 22, 2005)

Karl Hungus said:


> Man, I think those Blackmachines are really bordering on overpriced. That said, they're probably one of the only guitars I could justify springing that much money for, if I had it.



I actually think they are quite reasonably priced. Have you ever checked the price on a Ruokangas or a Nik Huber? (not 7-string tough...)


----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 22, 2005)

iumentum said:


> I actually think they are quite reasonably priced. Have you ever checked the price on a Ruokangas or a Nik Huber? (not 7-string tough...)



No, I can't say I have.


----------



## iumentum (Oct 25, 2005)

Karl Hungus said:


> No, I can't say I have.



A Ruokangas or a Huber (or a Tyler or Suhr) can easily cost you 4000 EURO and upwards. The sky is the limit... You get what you pay for tough.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 25, 2005)

Karl Hungus said:


> Man, I think those Blackmachines are really bordering on overpriced. That said, they're probably one of the only guitars I could justify springing that much money for, if I had it.


Try doing a quote on a Custom Shop Jackson. You'll pay out £2000 just for a basic thru-neck 6.


----------



## grimmchaos (Oct 25, 2005)

That price really isn't that bad at all considering what you get.


----------



## Drew (Oct 25, 2005)

L1850 shipped at today's USD/GBP exchange rate (a hair over .56) gives ou $3302.99, shipped to your door. for our european counterparts, that's EUR 2,729.85. 

By my count, that's a LOT of money for anything.


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 25, 2005)

Drew said:


> L1850 shipped at today's USD/GBP exchange rate (a hair over .56) gives ou $3302.99, shipped to your door. for our european counterparts, that's EUR 2,729.85.
> 
> By my count, that's a LOT of money for anything.



Welcome to custom guitar-land. Other than KXK - whose prices are insanely low for custom work - that's about in line with the other custom shop quotes you'll see. A Jackson CS 7, for example, will be around that much, or more depending on options.

Is it worth it? You get EXACTLY the guitar you want. I'm glad I got mine while I was still an endorser, but it still would have been worth $3300. It's that good. I suspect these are, as well.

Noodles will let you know about KXK in a couple of months....


----------



## Drew (Oct 25, 2005)

Custom Shop? I was rather under the impressions Blackmachine dd high-end botique work, but not "true" custom work. 

I still think it's a little high (for a fairly bare bones, unfinished custom 7, I'd have considered an even 2.5-3 about right), but if they really do custom from the ground up, that's a touch mre reasonable.


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 25, 2005)

Drew said:


> Custom Shop? I was rather under the impressions Blackmachine dd high-end botique work, but not "true" custom work.
> 
> I still think it's a little high (for a fairly bare bones, unfinished custom 7, I'd have considered an even 2.5-3 about right), but if they really do custom from the ground up, that's a touch mre reasonable.



Perhaps I'm mistaken, then, as well - although they seem to me to be a "limited option" custom shop, sort of like Carvin, only much more exotic.  I suspect every guitar is built for the customer, though, so customization is probably readily available.

Besides, the piece of ebony for the top probably costs what a standard finish does, anyway.


----------



## Drew (Oct 25, 2005)

ahh, good point, solid chunks of ebony that big have gotta be few and far between. 

Myself, I'd rather have an ash top too, of course, but whatever.


----------



## Dormant (Oct 25, 2005)

I think its worth noting that Doug at Blackmachine uses quite expensive woods and materials (especially by UK standards) when putting together his guitars.

He has standard designs and ideas in place but he is prepared to go the extra mile when it comes to customising a guitar to your specs. 

It's also a one man operation so he can afford to be pretty flexible.


----------

